# Running out of Guide Data



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a SAS2 (TCD240080) hacked and superpatched. I received a message saying _*Program info is running low*_ and only has 2 days of info left. When I try to connect to the TiVo service, I get a message that says, _*This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00 am*._

I am at software version 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140 and have an Account in Good Standing. I have no network problems as I'm able to run TivoWebPlus and can transfer videos from my PC through Tivoserver.

I'm new to Series 2s (have been happy with my Series 1s for many years) and have no experience with software upgrades. Is the new upgrade to 8.1 my problem?

I would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

falc122727 said:


> I have a SAS2 (TCD240080) hacked and superpatched. I received a message saying _*Program info is running low*_ and only has 2 days of info left. When I try to connect to the TiVo service, I get a message that says, _*This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00 am*._
> 
> I am at software version 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140 and have an Account in Good Standing. I have no network problems as I'm able to run TivoWebPlus and can transfer videos from my PC through Tivoserver.
> 
> ...


You need to upgrade to the new software, or you'll never get guide data. Standalones get frequent updates, so this won't be the last time you'll have to do this. I use DVRupgrade's "Slicer" to upgrade my standalone's software - just run one script, and you're done.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks. I tried the "Slicer" and everything seemed to work perfectly. It rebooted and said it was loading the the software upgrade. After about 30 minutes it appears to be in a reboot loop, going back and forth over and over and over between the colorful "Almost There" screen to the grey "Welcome powering up" screen.

Is there anything I can do other than restoring a back-up at this point?


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

After doing more reading the rebooting problem is caused by NIC drivers. I need to pull my drive and copy backported drivers to it. More reading!

Things are sure easier with my Series 1s which have never had a software upgrade since I've owned them!


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Copied backport drivers over top of existing drivers and all is well. Good post on this on DDB.

Here's the files I replaced:
usbnet.o in /lib/modules
usb-ohci.o in /platform/lib/modules
usbcore.o /platform/lib/modules


----------

